# incline or flat chest press first!



## jinksed (Mar 21, 2012)

right people, its chest tonight! and im really trying to build a nice upper chest as lower is in good shape but i still need to build a good upper chest!

Atm i'm doing 3xincline dumbell press first then 3xflat barbell press.

this is my chest workout below any advice people?

3x 10,8,6 incline dumbell press

3x 10,8,6 flat barbell press

3x8 cable cross overs (high)

3x8 cable cross overs (low)

3x8 dumbell flys

any help?

thanks alot!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Decline


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

Id swap the flat for decline, thats it. Dont like doing flat bench, just a personal pref. Other than that looks fine imo


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Mix it up, one week do that work out, then flip it the week after. Do some decline DB press. Add super sets, dont do chest on the same day every week, trick your body as much as you can for maximum results.

My chest workout this week was..

Decline dumbell press

Flat Bench

Incline Dumbell Press Super set with Flies

Cable Cross Overs

Pull Ups Super Set with Pec Deck

My Chest was throbbing by the end of my workout.


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

Mix it up!!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

I'd try flat bench 5x5 for strenght followed by 3x8-12 for inclin d press, dips and incline fly


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

I always start of with incline. Can't have a big enough upper chest IMO.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

always put weaker parts first, i.e if your lacking upper chest make that top priority


----------



## MaxMuscle (Mar 14, 2012)

I tend to do flat bench then decline and incline. Then I move onto the dumbbell portion and follow with cables. I like to have a nice pump before using cables.


----------



## TheComebackKid (Feb 17, 2012)

I find starting with incline also warms up the shoulders, then move onto flat bench as the main mass builder, then drop sets with cables to full exhaustion


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

I always do flat first, although i bench with a bit of an arch so its more of a decline angle im actually pressing at. I dont really do full inclines either as a 30 degree plus angle hits my front delts too much with minimal chest involvement. I do my 'inclines' at about a 10 degree angle at the most.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Decline bb then low incline db press.


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

if i have a lagging body part i hit it twice a week. So what ever day you do chest, move that to the start of the week then towards mid/end of week hit it again. This will give it 48 hrs rest but keep working the muscle to grow.


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

keep it simple

incline x4

flat x4

dips x3


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

mix it up change it around


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

xpower said:


> Decline


This and flys to hit the outside of the muscle.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

i do 2 chest worksouts per week on tuesdays and saturdays, one is more 'areobic' than the other and they look something like this..

workout 1:

flatbench 5x5 heavy

incline db press supersetted with flys 3x16 ( 8 reps on flys and press so each set is 16 reps) heavy

hammer strength bench 5x5 heavy

cable flys 3x12 heavy

workout 2:

incline bench 4x12 moderate

flat db press 4x12 moderate

machine incline bench 4x12 moderate

pushups 6 x12 ( 3 sets incline, 3 sets flat, 3 sets decline)


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

incline all the way forget decline


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Flat and decline for me noticed a real difference in mass added when I out decline into my workout.


----------



## fighterchick (Jul 8, 2008)

I like adding DB pullovers for working chest 

I always finish off with pressups on dumbells and feet on bench. I find ths finishes off the chest muscles.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Reaper 2X3 said:


> if i have a lagging body part i hit it twice a week. So what ever day you do chest, move that to the start of the week then towards mid/end of week hit it again. This will give it 48 hrs rest but keep working the muscle to grow.


This is why I am training everything twice a week coz am puny

I don't think it matters some weeks I do flat and incline some I do flat and decline just mix it up different rep ranges etc


----------

